# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Tự chế máy hút bụi cầm tay dễ không tưởng

## minhtien123

Máy hút bụi là vật dụng được nhiều gia đình chọn lựa để làm sạch từng căn phòng, dọn sạch những loại bụi bẩn. Đa phần các loại máy đều có thân máy khá cồng kềnh, cho dù máy cầm tay đi chăng nữa. Vậy sao bạn không thử tài nghệ làm một máy hút bụi cầm tay cho gia đình, với giá thành vô cùng rẻ? Vật dụng chuẩn bị cũng như cách làm rất đơn giản không hề khó. Cùng Quản trị mạng bắt tay trở thành kỹ sư công nghệ với máy hút bụi cầm tay theo hướng dẫn dưới đây nhé.

*Chuẩn bị dụng cụ tự chế máy hút bụi mini*

1 chai nhựa loại 1,5L như chai nước ngọt chẳng hạn.1 vỏ lon bia hoặc miếng nhôm mỏng.DC motor (động cơ điện một chiều) chạy dòng điện 9v.1 đoạn dây nhôm cứng như móc nhôm phơi quần áo.Cưa nhỏ, kéo, keo dán.


*Hướng dẫn cách làm máy hút bụi mini*

*Bước 1:*


Tách rời chai nhựa thành hai phần để tạo thành phần đầu và thân máy.

*Bước 2:*


Cắt vỏ lon thành hình tròn vừa khít với miệng của phần thân chai vừa cắt ở bước 1. Từ tâm hình tròn, đóng đinh và tạo một lỗ để có thể luồn dây điện ở bước sau này.

Tiếp tục vẽ thêm một hình tròn nhỏ thứ hai từ tâm hình tròn lớn. Bạn có thể sử miệng chai cắt rời để vẽ cho đúng.



*Bước 3:*


Cắt hình tròn thành 8 phần, giới hạn cắt là vòng ngoài của hình tròn thứ hai. Uồn cong từng phần để tạo thành cánh quạt của máy hút bụi.



*Bước 4:*


Sử dụng 2 miếng đất sét và gắn vào tâm quạt cả mặt trong và mặt ngoài. Gắn động cơ DC vào quạt.



*Bước 5:*


Khoan các lỗ nhỏ dưới đáy của phần thân chai.

*Bước 6:*


Đục lỗ tại phần viền của nắp chai sao cho nhét vừa 2 đầu dây dẫn của động cơ. Tiếp tục đục các lỗ nhỏ trên bề mặt nắp chai.

Sau đó dính nắp chai vào phần đuôi gắn dây dẫn của motor bằng keo. Như vậy bạn đã tạo thành phần quạt bên trong của máy hút bụi. Gắn chúng vào bên trong phần thân của chai. Nhớ luồn đầu dây diện qua 2 lỗ nhỏ khoan dưới chai. Phần thân máy hút bụi đã hoàn thành.



*Bước 7:*


Dùng băng dính hai mặt dán bên trong phần trên của thân máy. Biến đoạn dây nhôm thành hình tròn và để vừa khít vào trong thân chai.

Dùng miếng vải dính lên phần dây nhôm để tạo thành màng lọc bụi bẩn và gắn lên phần đầu của thân chai. Tiếp tục gắn phần đầu máy vào thân máy sao cho vừa khít.



*Bước 8:*


Dùng miếng ống dẫn mềm gắn bên trong miệng chai. Đầu còn lại, dùng hộp nhựa nhỏ để tạo thành phần đầu hút bụi.



Cuối cùng, lấy miếng xốp gắn vào phần thân máy để tạo thành tay cầm và chân đế. Bạn cũng có thể trang trí tùy ý cho máy hút bụi nhé.

Như vậy, chỉ cần nối đầu dây diện vào nguồn điện là có thể sử dụng được rồi.



*Video hướng dẫn đầy đủ cách làm máy hút bụi cầm tay mini bằng chai nhựa:*

*Tham khảo thêm các bài sau đây:*


*Chúc các bạn thực hiện thành công!*

----------

